# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Vermoeid en bang buiten te komen

## Daantier

Hallo,

De laatste tijd ben ik erg moe en niet pas na een tijdje, maar echt al na een uur dat ik wakker ben. Ik zou gelijk weer in slaap kunnen vallen en de hele dag loop ik te gapen terwijl ik best wel veel uurtjes per dag slaap.
Maar naast dat ik me zo moe voel heb ik ook nergens meer zin in, normaal ging ik altijd opstap met vrienden, maar nu blijf ik liever thuis omdat ik geen zin heb om 'gezellig' te doen met vrienden. Het liefst zit ik alleen thuis, rustig, zonder mensen om me heen. Zelfs al als mijn ouders maar praten voel ik me al geirriteerd..
Ik zie de zin van het leven niet meer in en vraag me af waarom ik eigenlijk leef en ben ook al tijden niet meer vrolijk geweest, de laatste keer kan ik me niet eens meer herinneren... Als ik dan met vrienden ben probeer ik gezellig te doen, maar 'echt' lachen kan ik niet...zelfs om dingen waar ik vroeger om moest lachen vind ik nu stom, net zoals eigenlijk alles. 
Alhoewel het bijna nooit meer voor komt dat ik met vrienden weg ben, eigenlijk probeer ik meestal een smoesje te verzinnen waardoor ik niet kan, omdat ik niet durf te vertellen hoe ik me werkelijk voel. Ook heb ik er al een paar keer aan gedacht om gewoon te stoppen met leven omdat ik het niet meer zie zitten.
Maar helaas is dit niet het enige, sinds een aantal maanden durf ik ook niet meer alleen over straat, eerst beperkte zich het alleen tot het donker, maar zelfs in het licht ben ik bang om in me eentje buiten te lopen..in het donker is er meestal wel een oplossing op, zo komt me vader me altijd halen. Maar in het licht gaat het niet, ik moet naar school en naar werk en dan is hij niet thuis. En ik ben bang voor de dood...bang voor wat er is ná dit leven, bang om de mensen van wie ik houd verdwijnen en er niets meer over is..

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Daantier,

He vervelend dat je zo snel moe bent, dat je nergens zin in hebt en dat je angst hebt om buiten alleen te zijn!
Is er iets vervelends, verdrietigs of pijnlijks gebeurd in je leven waardoor je je nu zo voelt? Hoelang voel je je al zo moe?
Misschien kan je met iemand praten over hoe je je voelt en waarom je je zo voelt, bv met een van je ouders of een goede vriend(in)...?
Misschien is het ook verstandig om je bloed te laten onderzoeken, misschien heb je vitamine tekort of iets anders waardoor je je zo moe voelt?
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sefi

Ik sluit me aan bij Luuss.
En misschien kun je eens met een dominee of evangelist gaan praten. Ik denk dat die je wel meer kunnen vertellen over de dood en wat er na het leven is.

----------

